# He's gonna be huge!



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

So I weighed Parker on Wednesday and at 21 weeks old he weighs 4lb. 7oz. :nshocked2: At this rate he is gonna be huge!! Anyone else have a chi that was this size at this age and if so how big are they now as adults? I will love him no matter how big he is but just kind of curious HOW big he might actually end up being.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

your pup is charting 6 pound adult weight on the Chi weight chart. Usually you add a pound to that estimate. Parker may be 7 lbs... Not so huge  Also, look at the size of the parents and other dogs in his line.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say he'll be about a 7 lb. adult too. I think you'll be surprised how small that will still be. : )

In about 2 months from now his weight gain will slow down considerably. They do most of their weight gain up until about 28 weeks old. After that you may get 1/2 to 1 lb. on average. But don't quote me on that, because I've heard some say their Chi's have gained another 2 lbs. after 28 weeks. So it just depends on what your pups adult size is supposed to be. Kinda one of those things we just have to wait and see.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion weighed 4.5 lbs at 6 months and is 6 lbs exactly at almost 1 year old.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi buster weigh around that and hes 6 pounds now at one year old but hes very small hes tall and plum skinney too me vet says hes just fine


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. He is actually pretty chunky right now so I know that has alot to do with it too. And as I said I will love him no matter how big he gets.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am giggling at the thought of a 6-7 lb. dog being HUGE!

My co-worker with the 94 lb. Bernese Mountain Dog has a huge dog. 6-7 lbs. is a really, really small dog!

And, as T and others have said, some get big right away and stop, others grow steadily and others are tiny until older. 

Mine are almost a year and I still cannot be certain where they will be. Sounds like you and I will know where our babies will finish completely by 18-24 months (then we have to keep them from being inactive, unhealthy adults). 

My girls both had parents who were 5-6 lbs. and my girls will not be 5-6 lbs. so comparing their sire and dam's weight did not work for us. Likewise, each has litter mates who are well over a pound larger than they are now, even though that was not the case when we chose them. They were sized like their litter mates. 

We happen to be following the weight chart pretty closely but for some the charts never worked. From weeks old, it charted mine to finish between 3.75 and 4 lbs. and they are at or close to being 3.75 now so it appears they will be 4 or 4.25 lbs. grown. Pretty close to the charts.

The real answer is definite and guaranteed. It is this-Each one is different and while it is fun to guess, it is hard to know until it happens!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Huge? lol Rudy is 11 pounds (a chi cross) and people still come up to me on the street to pat my "tiny" dog!

Though I must say....he does look huge now compared to 1.6 pound Chiquita! I guess it's all relative


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah I know huge is a hundred pound dog.  I guess I meant huge is the chihuahua world. When I decided to get a third I was hoping for a tiny one, like 3lbs full grown but then I came across his pic and fell in love. And even then I knew he probably wasn't going to be a tiny but went with him anyway. My girls both seemed to grow much slower than he has and then they both seemed to have growth spurts around 6-7 months old. Maybe he is just going to be the opposite and grow a bunch up to 6-7 months old then slow down. As you said, each is different and we won't know for sure until they are grown.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If it helps, if your pup ends up weighing 6 to 7 lbs., or even 8 for that matter, he will be an "average" sized chi. Not within AKC standard weights, but then again in my opinion their "weight" guide is bogus to me. I see chis all around where I live, and we also travel everywhere for tournament ball, and 99% of the chis I see are on an average of 8 lbs. And none of them look "huge." In fact if I didn't know any better, I would guess the 8 lbers. I see at 4 to 5 lbs. They really are still small dogs.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*size*

:hello1:i did the same thing w/my bear-saw a pic n fell in love.when he got 2 b 2wks old trish(my breeder)advised me that hes charting 2 b 10lbs n if i wanted i could transfer my deposit to another dog but i already love him n if he ends up at 10lbs so b it.i have a pom thats about that weight so she'll have a pup her own size to play with.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say about 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Smeagol grew fast up until around 4 months. He was 4.2 lbs. I thought he will be 6 -7 lbs according to the chart. But after 4 months he barely grew at all. Now he is 1 year old and he is only 4.5 lbs.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyndwr was 4lbs at 21 weeks he was 1 last June and weighs just over 7lb and is 9 ins tall and people always make a big fuss over my chi. People always think he's very small xx


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. It's amazing how they each grow at such different rates.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

my layla is 6 or 7 pounds and she is nott huge, (she is the blonde chi in my sig)


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Max is probably close to 7 pounds now. And to me he seems SO small! 

But it probably doesn't help that the other two dogs in the family are 60 and 70 pounds!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 7 lb adult and I really enjoy him...he is big enough and strong enough to go on hikes, long walks, and really has strength that my smaller ones in the 3-4.5 lb range just do not have, period. He is bigger than I want to carry in a shoulder bag, but that is about it. He still is a cozy snuggle and small armful. We adore him and are glad we have a bigger one that is able to do "more". I don't think your boy will be exceptionally big, 6-7 lbs probably is pretty accurate but not many people can really tell you for sure one way or the other.


----------

